# Motion Capture



## simicoder (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
Kennt jemand von euch ein Motion capture Software? Vieleicht Freeware?
Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren
danke im Voraus


----------



## blutsvente (23. September 2010)

Hi simicoder,

da gibt's natürlich ne ganze Latte an Möglichkeiten.
Kostenlose habe ich mir bislang nicht angeguckt - habe denen bis heute auf Grund der Qualität nicht getraut.
Habe aber letztens was ganz interessantes gesehen. In Punkto Kosten/Nutzen bin ich da echt überrascht.
Und zwar handelt es sich da um *iPi Desktop Motion Capture* von _iPi Soft_. Im Netz zu finden unter http://www.ipisoft.com/products.php.

Kostet soweit ich das jetzt auf dem Schirm habe 995 Dollar plus das Geld für vier WebCams.
Gibt aber auch ne 30 Tage Trial Version.  

VG,
blutsvente


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2010)

Zum Teil sollte das mit After Effects möglich sein ...


----------



## Another (24. September 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Zum Teil sollte das mit After Effects möglich sein ...


 
Und welcher Teil sollte das bitte sein´?


----------



## blutsvente (24. September 2010)

Es gibt übrigens für After Effects von theFoundry - das sind die Leute mit Nuke... - das PlugIn Cameratracker, das auch in Nuke selbst verbaut ist.

Allerdings wieder 200 Euro.
Erfahrungen damit konnte ich leider auch noch nicht sammeln. Vielleicht jemand anders?

//Edit: Kann man seinen eigenen Blödsinn gar nicht löschen?  Du suchst ja Motion Capturing - dat wird dann nix.


----------



## simicoder (25. September 2010)

wie kann ich eigentlich im ipi Studio meine Bewegungen auf die Figur übertragen?


----------



## chmee (25. September 2010)

Naja, mit AE "könnte" man Gelenke tracken und auf ne Puppe übertragen, das ist aber beschränkt auf 2D, also eigentlich nicht besonders ergiebig.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2010)

Verdammt ich glaube ich hab mich mit der Begrifflichkeit vertan - ich dachtean Motion-Tracking?!


----------



## blutsvente (27. September 2010)

Wie genau das bei IPI funktioniert kann ich auch nicht sagen. Hab's bislang nicht selbst genutzt. Aber ich glaub, du hast da deine Puppe, die du einfach mittels den Kameraaufnahmen in einem Bild auf dich ziehst und das wars dann.

Austauschformate die auch Cinema beherrscht sind ja dabei.


----------

